# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νεοσσός Zebra finch δεν ταίζεται.

## Zebra Finch1

Καλησπερα σας!εχυες εσπασε το αυγο στις 10.30 το πρωι περιπου αλλα μεχρι σημερα δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν ταισει το νεοσσο.πηγα και τον ειδα και φαινεται μονο ο λαιμος του.πουθενα δεν εχει φουσκωμα απο την τροφη στον σακο.που συμαινει οτι δεν ταιζουν οι γονεις?
εαν ειναι ετσι μπορειτε να μου εξηγησετε την διαδικασια ταισματος στο χερι???εστω να το βοηθαω λιγο με τροφη για να παρει δυναμεις μηπως μετα τον ταισουν...δεν το εχω ξανακανει και θελω την βοηθεια σας....ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## lagreco69

Θα τα στρεσαρεις ακομα περισσοτερο εαν τους παρεις τον νεοσσο, ισως και να ειναι ηδη αρκετα στρεσαρισμενα! γιατι δεν εχουν την ησυχια που απαιτειται και ετσι δεν μπορουν να συγκεντρωθουν στο ταισμα του. 

Εδω ειναι το αρθρο και η αποφαση δικη σου, Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding).

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!αλλα ποσο αντεχει το μωρο χωρις ταισμα?επειδη ξερω πως την πρωτη μερα τρεφονται απο το κροκο αλλα σημερα ειναι η 2η και δεν εχει ιχνος τροφης μεσα στο σακο...ποτε θεωρειται αναγκαιο να επεμβω???γιατι η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν θελω να το κανω αν ταιζουν...αλλα πως θα καταλαβω οτι οντως ταιζουν???υπαρχει περιπτωση να το πετυχα την ωρα που εχει χωνεψει και θελει ξανα ταισμα??η ειναι μονιμα ο σακοσ με φαι???

----------


## lagreco69

Τον νεοσσο τον βλεπεις να εχει ενεργεια η ειναι καπως νωχελικος?

----------


## xarhs

ειναι δυνατος ο νεοσσος , σηκωνει με δυναμη το κεφαλι?

*δημητρη με προλαβες

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ο νεοσσος πριν που πηγα κοιμοταν και μετα απο λιγο που κουνουσα την φωλια ξυπνησε ισα που σηκωσε το κεφαλι και ανοιξε στομα για να ζητησει τροφη για πολυ λιγο και ξαναξαπλωσε.

----------


## xarhs

ξερεις να ταιζεις εχεις κρεμα????

----------


## Zebra Finch1

δεν ξερω καθολου να ταιζω...ειναι η πρωτη γεννα με 1 νεοσσο και αυτα που ξερω ειναι απο το διαβασμα αν και δεν εχω κατατοπιστει πληρως.

----------


## xarhs

τα ζεμπρακια ειναι πολυ ιδιοτροπα να ξερεις. αμα το παρεις να το ταισεις μετα αυτα μπορει να μην μπαινουν καν στη φωλια.

αλλα αμα ειναι ετσι οπως λες πρεπει να το ταισεις. ειναι στα τελευταια σταδια.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν τον ειδες σχεδον αναισθητο ,τοτε εστω και μια φορα εχει ταιστει .μπορει ο κροκος να το ειχε ταισει την πρωτη μερα ,αλλα ηδη πρωι πρωι θα ψοφουσε της πεινας και ακομη περισσοτερο της διψας ... αρα θα ηταν εξαντλημενο με ελαχιστες αισθησεις .να εχεις ετοιμαστει για ταισμα ,αλλα να δεις μηπως ταισουν

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ωραια για την περιπτωση που.. θα αγορασω τροφη και τι αλλο χρειαζομαι?εχω διαβασει οτι εχουν αυστηρη θερμοκρασια στην τροφη τους 39-40 βαθμους νομιζω...διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος.επισης ταιζω και το βραδυ???καθε ποσες ωρες??ποσο πυχτη να ειναι η κρεμα???ταιζω με οδοντογλυφιδα???και ποση ποσοτητα???σε τετοια ηλικια φαινεται ο προλοβος που γεμιζει??συγγνωμη για τις τοσες ερωτησεις αλλα θελω να τα κανω οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα εαν δεν ταισουν...ποτε πρεπει να επεμβω οριστικα???διαβασα το αρθρο που μου στειλατε αλλα δεν ξερω αν ισχυουν τα ιδια και για τα ζεμπρακια...ευχαριστω και παλι για τη βοηθεια

----------


## lagreco69

Η θερμοκρασια της κρεμας ειναι η ιδια για ολους τους νεοσσους. τις πρωτες ημερες θα ταιζεις καθε μια ωρα και το βραδυ. η κρεμα θα πρεπει να μπορει να περασει απο την συριγγα, ουτε νερουλη να ειναι αλλα ουτε και πηκτη. οχι με οδοντογλυφιδα ειναι επικινδυνο για αρχαριους. αναλογιες για Zebra finch δεν ξερω, υπολογισε εσυ που το βλεπεις πανω κατω την δοση κρεμας που θα του φτιαξεις. ο προφολος θα φαινεται οταν γεμισει, θα το δεις οτι θα σταματησει να ζηταει και φαγητο τοτε. 

Δες εδω ενα video πως ταιζουμε, παρατηρησε την συριγγα που ειναι στο πλαι και οχι στην ευθεια. 




> 


Θα μου ζηταει Copyrights ο Βασιλης τωρα.  ::

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια ειναι μικρο το πουλακι , με συριγγα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο. αμα περει οδοντογλυφιδα και κοψει την μυτουλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ευχαριστω για το βιντεο ηταν πολυ βοηθητικο!!!πηγα και πηρα κρεμα αλλα μολις τωρα ειδα οτι ειναι ταισμενο !!! ευτυχως !!!! γιατι ειχα αγχωθει με το ταισμα του...αν και δεν ξερω αν ειναι επαρκως ταισμενο...βλεπω τροφη στον προλοβο αλλα οταν το κουνησα ζητουσε κι αλλο....αλλα τουλαχιστον ηταν φανερα πιο ζωντανο!!!!οποτε προς το παρον αναμενω και δεν αναλαμβανω ταισμα....σωστα???!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Να εχεις συνεχεια! και απο αποσταση τον νου σου, εαν εχει φαι στον προβολο του. για την ωρα το αφηνεις στους γονεις το ταισμα.

----------


## Zebra Finch1

βασικα αυτο το αποσταση με ανησυχει γιατι τα εχω στο μπαλκονι μονιμα και πρεπει να ανεβαινω σε καρεκλα να βλεπω τη φωλια...στις ποσες ωρες να περιορισω τις επισκεψεις για να μην ταρασσω τους γονεις αλλα και να μην μεινει αταιστο το μικρο???

----------


## lagreco69

Καθε μια ωρα! για την πρωτη του και κρισιμη εβδομαδα.

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ωραια!!!και τωρα που πηγα ταισμενο φαινοταν...απλα δεν θα ελεγα οτι εχει γεμισει και ο προλοβος τροφη..εχει απλα ενα μικρο φουσκωμα κατα μηκος του λαιμου...κατι ακομα...διαβαζα τωρα διαφορα αρθρα και ειδα για το αυγο οτι μπορει να μικροβιασει το νεοσσο...ποση ωρα να το αφηνω στο κλουβι????

----------


## lagreco69

Μεχρι 5ωρο ειναι ενταξει εαν μεινει τετοια εποχη, επισης δεν θα πρεπει να το χτυπαει αμεσα ο ηλιος.

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ειναι κατω απο τεντα δεν χτυπαει απευθειας ηλιος το κλουβι...υπαρχει προβλημα αν δινω το μισο το πρωι και το αλλο μισο το απογευμα φυλαγμενο στο ψυγειο?η μονο το πρωι για 5 ωρες?

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα! και εγω οποτε ειχα νεοσσους οταν εδινα αυγο ετσι το εκανα.

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ωραια!!!ευχαριστω πολυ για τη συνεργασια!!!θα ενημερωσω για τυχον απροοπτα και αν ολα πανε καλα θα ανεβασω φωτο απο το μικρο!!!

----------


## Zebra Finch1

καλησπερα παιδια.ο αρσενικος σημερα αποφασισε να ζευγαρωσει με την θυληκια...επισης βρηκα το πρωι τον νεοσσο μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο στον πατο της φωλιας και απο πανω ολο το νημα...σημαινει οτι πανε για αλλη γεννα, ετσι??δεν γινεται να το αποτρεψουμε για να μην παρατησουν κατα λαθος τον νεοσσο?ποσες γεννες μπορουν να κανουν το χρονο???θεωρουνται γεννες και αυτες με ασπορα αυγα??ευχαριστω!

----------


## Chopper

Ναί και με άσπορα γέννες θεωρούνται.Εμένα μου χαν κάνει απανωτές 2-3 γέννες.Δέν κατάλαβα πότε τις έκαναν.
Ο νεοσσός πέθανε?

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ο νεοσσος ζει αλλα δεν μου φαινεται σε καλη κατασταση...σημερα τον βρηκα παλι στον πατο της φωλιας σκεπασμενο με νηματα.τον εφερα στην επιφανεια και η θυληκια κλωσσησε κανονικα...ομως τωρα που ξαναπηγα ηταν παλι κατω απο τα νηματα και παρατηρησα οτι εχει κοντα στην ουρα στη δεξια πλευρα ενα κοκκινισμα...λετε να το τσιμπησε ο αρσενικος γιατι δεν τον θελει και θελει να ζευγαρωσει?επισης η κοιλια του μωρου τι χρωματα πρεπει να εχει??γιατι δεν με πειθει κιολας για υγειη...ενω ολοσ ο νεοσσος ειναι αυτο το πορτοκαλοροζουλι..η κοιλια του απο την καρινα θεωρητικα και κατω μεχρι την ουρα ειναι κοκκινη με ενα πορτοκαλι στρογγυλο σημειο...τι ειναι παλι αυτο??προς το παρος εβαλα διαχωριστικο στο κλουβι για να βλεπονται αλλα να μην σκεπαζει με νηματα ο μπαμπας το μωρο...

----------


## jk21

οτι και να πουμε αν δεν δουμε το πουλακι ...

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι πολυ καθαρο ,αλλα πιστευω κουτσουλια στο εντερο του ειναι .να δουμε τι θα πουνε και τα αλλα παιδια

----------


## Zebra Finch1

αναφερεστε στην 3η εικονα???στην 2η γνωριζετε η κοκκινιλα τι ειναι?οι φωτο δεν ειναι καθαρες γιατι δεν ηθελα να χρησιμοποιησω φλας στο πουλακι..

----------


## jk21

η 1η ειναι καθαρη αλλα με την κοιλια να μην φαινεται .οι αλλες δυο δειχνουν μια διογκωση ,για την οποια δεν μπορω να πω σιγουρα τι ειναι

----------


## Zebra Finch1

η πρωτη δειχνει το θεωρητικο τσιμπημα που εγραψα πριν που νομιζω οτι ειναι απο τον αρσενικο...τωρα για τη διογκωση που λετε φανταζομαι δεν ειναι καλο σημαδι....τι υποψιαζεστε?αν καποιος αλλος ξερει και μπορει να βοηθησει ας το κανει για να το προλαβουμε αν γινεται...

----------


## jk21

δεν  ξερω φιλε μου . Μιλαμε και για πουλακια που δεν εκτρεφω και δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω τους χρωματισμους στο δερμα .Παντως η πρωτη δεν με ανησυχει .Στις αλλες βλεπω αλλιως σε χρωματισμο  το αριστερο και αλλιως το δεξι μερος της κοιλιακης χωρας και ειναι κατι που δεν μου δειχνει φυσιολογικο

----------


## Zebra Finch1

εγινε,ευχαριστω παντως!παιδια μηπως καποιος αλλος ξερει να βοηθησει???

----------


## Zebra Finch1

αχ αυτος ο νεοσσος...ενας ειναι και με παιδευει οσο 10!κοιταξα τη φωλια και ειδα δυο πολυ μικρες κιτρινιλες στο νημα...απο υδαρες κουτσουλιες φανταζομαι...συνδεεται καπως με τη δυχρωμια στην κοιλια του?ειναι μολυνση?χρειαζεται καποια αντιβιωση?ευχαριστω

----------


## Zebra Finch1

α επισης το δερμα στη ραχη και την πλατη του αρχισε να σκουραινει(μπορντο απαλο νομιζω) ειναι φυσιολογικο?ειναι που μεγαλωνει ο νεοσσος?
??

----------


## Zebra Finch1

παιδια σημερα αλλαξα νημα στη φωλια γιατι ειχε κιτρινεσ λεπτεσ κουτσουλιες και κιτρινουσ λεκεδες το νημα...οι κουτσουλιες ηταν πανω στη φωλια οχι στο νημα αρα φανταζομαι ειναι της μαμας...τι να κανω?επισης ειδα οτι το μωρο ειχε αερα στον προλοβο..εχω διαβασει γι αυτο αλλα φοβαμαι να τον βγαλω..αν τον αφησω υπαρχει προβλημα?
ευχαριστω

----------


## xarhs

θα ηταν προτιμοτερο με απαλες κινησεις στον προλοβο να οδηγησεις τον αερα προς τα πανω για να φυγει.......

----------


## jk21

εδω αναφερεται 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...-(Handfeeding)

πως φευγει ο αερας απο τον προλοβο ,αλλα αυτο συμβαινει αν ταιζουμε με κρεμα εμεις .το εχεις ταισει εσυ ή μονο η μανα του; αν μονο εκεινη ,αρχιζω και φοβαμαι για μυκητιαση .Τι αυγοτροφη ταιζεις; θυμισε μου ...

----------


## Zebra Finch1

δεν το εχω ταισει καθολου.μονο η μανα.δεν το παρατηρησα στο φως μπροστα.απλα ετσι οπως καθοταν στη φωλια φανηκε διαφανο το σημειο και μαλιστα σαν να εχει υγρασια ο προλοβος.μπορει να καταλαβα λαθος θα το δω καλυτερα αυριο.δεν ταιζω αυγοτροφη μονο βραστο αυγο βαζω και σπορους για παραδεισια.μηπως οι κιτρινες κουτσουλιες ειναι της μανας και εχει μεταφερει κατι στο μωρο???κινδυνευει??

----------


## jk21

οταν ειναι φουσκωμενος ο προλοβος  απο αερα  ,θα δεις ναι ειναι σαν μπαλονακι 

οι κουτσουλιες που λες ,μπορει να ειναι και υγρα απο τη μανα ,που οταν εχει μωρα και κλωσσα ,ειναι λογικο να ειναι περιεργες .ομως βγαλε αν μπορεις μια φωτο να δουμε

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ναι σαν μπαλονακι εμοιαζε.και μαλιστα αναλογα με το που γυρνουσε το κεφαλι του ο νεοσσος η αντιθετη πλευρα του προλοβου φουσκωνε....βασικα δεν ξαναειχε τετοιες κουτσουλιες η μανα γι αυτο ανησυχησα.2 μερες τωρα παρατηρω το νημα με σημαδια κιτρινωπα.ολες τις προηγουμενες ηταν πεντακαθαρο.α επισης ο νεοσσος που τον επιασα ηταν ζεστος.δεν ξερω αν εχει σημασια αυτο για την υγεια του!αλλα το ανεφερα!θα βαλω αυριο φωτο να μου πειτε...

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι απλα τροφη και οχι αερας ή τουλαχιστον οχι σκετος αερας

----------


## Zebra Finch1

σε αυτη τη φωτο ειναι ταισμενο αλλα οπως ειπατε εχει και αερα.και σημερα που το ειδα εχει ακομα λιγο αερα αλλα ταιζεται κανονικα.οι κουτσουλιες στη φωτο ειναι ενταξει?επισης αυριο γινεται 10 ημερων εχει ανοιξει λιγο τα ματια του και θα ηθελα να το ταισω εστω και μια φορα για την εμπειρια!σε ποια ηλικια μπορω να δοκιμασω και τι θερμοκρασια πρεπει να εχει η τροφη του???ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια του γονεα ειναι οκ .επισης του μικρου δειχνουν οτι ειναι απο αυγοτροφη .για αυτο ειναι πορτοκαλοκιτρινες .δεν με ανησυχουν .δεν υπαρχει διαρροια .αν ταισεις εσυ ,μπορει αυτο που φοβασαι τωρα ,να δημιουργηθει μετα (μυκητες ) .Μονο σε αναγκη !

----------


## Zebra Finch1

λοιπον παιδια, το μικρο εχει βγαλει πτερωμα και εχει γινει κουκλι!!!!αλλα ο προλοβος του ειναι μονιμα με αερα.του πιεσα και εχθες και σημερα τον προλοβο για να φυγει ο αερας αλλα δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα!!τι να κανω?ειναι μυκητες???το ταιζει μονο η μανα κανονικα.

----------


## jk21

βαλε μια φωτο .αν ταιζει η μανα και οχι εσυ ,τοτε δεν νομιζω να εγκλωβιζεται αερας .μαλλον μυκητες

----------


## Zebra Finch1

10 days old

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Zebra Finch1

18 ημερων

----------


## Zebra Finch1

δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα τωρα που το ξαναεπιασα το πουλακι εχει μονο φαι στον προλοβο.καθολου αερα.αυτο δεν ειναι καλο???

----------


## jk21

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι γινεται ,αν ταιζει η μανα ... 

τι τροφη ταιζει; σπορους και αυγοτροφη (μαρκες ή συνταγη )

----------


## Zebra Finch1

τρεφεται με σπορουσ και αυγο βραστο.δεν βαζω αυγοτροφη

----------


## jk21

το αυγο καθε ποτε το αλλαζεις; 

αν το δεις να γινεται συχνα ,ισως να πρεπει να δωσεις νυσταμισιν

----------


## Zebra Finch1

αυγο αλλαζω πρωι απογευμα αλλα οπως προανεφερα ο σακος εχει ξεφουσκωσει προς το παρον...αν ειναι μυκητες δεν θα ηταν μονιμα φουσκωμενος?

----------


## jk21

Αν προχωρησε προς τα κατω η τυχον σταματημενη ξυνισμενη τροφη ,θα μπορουσε .αλλα δυσκολο .ισως ειναι κατι αλλο και δεν ειναι στις γνωσεις μου ... θυμιζω παντα οτι πτυχιο ηλεκτρονικου εκπαιδευτικου εχω ...

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ωραια ευχαριστω παντως με εχετε βοηθησει αρκετα με τα ζεμπροπροβληματα μου!!!

----------

